# Elements 15



## AndyB (Oct 13, 2006)

My MacBook Pro is still running on 10.8.5, will Elements 15 run on this OS?

Thanks Andy


----------



## yeeeha (Feb 16, 2007)

Minimum requirement 10.10. See here.


----------

